# Quick Question: Is wifi neccessary to transfer photos? or NFC enough?



## eninja (Jun 24, 2015)

I like to know, when you use NFC to connect phone to camera.
Is purpose of NFC only to help connection of wifi automatically?
Or using NFC only is enough to transfer images from M3 to phone?

Reason behind, I don't need to cut my LTE connection during images transferring.


----------



## meywd (Jun 24, 2015)

The LTE shouldn't cut the WIFI signal, as you can share LTE from the iPhone to computer via WIFI hot spot, and I think NFC range is very small.


----------



## LDS (Jun 24, 2015)

eninja said:


> I like to know, when you use NFC to connect phone to camera.
> Is purpose of NFC only to help connection of wifi automatically?
> Or using NFC only is enough to transfer images from M3 to phone?



NFC has a very, very short range (the "Near" in the acronym). It has also a has a top speed around 400 kb/s. Thereby some NFC implementation are used to "bootstrap" more capable connections, i.e. Bluettoth, WiFi Direct or full WiFi - but this kind of functionality requires support from both endpoints, they need to agree on what is available and what to use. The M3 support NFC pairing with a compatible NFC/WiFi phone.


----------

